# Opinions on pup. :)



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Need opinions on my pup. Good and bad. I'm currently bulking him up and upping his intensity so he doesn't get too fat in the process of bulking. Here's some pics:

































Any comments and opinions welcome, 1st 3 pics are most recent, last pic was taken a week ago.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

how old is he? he lacks angulation in the rear and has pretty straight stifles. I would watch the pulling work you do with him and maybe get hips and joints tested before you get into too much weight. Cute pup , nice fronts.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> how old is he? he lacks angulation in the rear and has pretty straight stifles. I would watch the pulling work you do with him and maybe get hips and joints tested before you get into too much weight. Cute pup , nice fronts.


I should mention he just turned 7months, i'm working on his rear angulation, he has a habit of straightening his rear legs but if he's stacked, he lowers the rear though. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

what Angel said!

and im sorry, i had to laugh at the last pic of him... draggin the a/c compressor.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> what Angel said!
> 
> and im sorry, i had to laugh at the last pic of him... draggin the a/c compressor.


Haha yeah, I do that when he is hyper, I make him pull that so he'll get tired and go to sleep so he doesn't bother the people here in the office. That's pretty light though, around 5kg or less. I don't have anything else for him to pull that's not too heavy. I work at a construction company as a purchasing head, so in the office, we have a lot of broken spare parts. Lol


----------



## PaganPitShepherd (Jul 13, 2013)

He looks cute to me. I wouldn't get him to much more bulked..at 7 months there is still time for genetics to do that for you


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

PaganPitShepherd said:


> He looks cute to me. I wouldn't get him to much more bulked..at 7 months there is still time for genetics to do that for you


Just a little bit more, just to get him a bit over so I can put him back in his all raw diet so he's gonna go back to being lean but with more overall mass compared to before. Just getting him in show ready condition for this coming show on August 11. I usually keep him on the lean side, so he's light and it's not bad on his joints.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Good looking pup but I think what Angel meant in reference to his rear angulation is more about the way he is built, not so much the way he is standing. He is naturally a little too straight.. Like for example if a dog is easty westy, you can sometimes (depending on the degree of the case) turn the feet so that they look correct, but when you walk the dog two steps and stop, he is gonna be easty westy again, because that's just how he is.. However your dog looks good over all. Be proud of him, and show the heck out of him.


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice bully ... Dont see anything wrong wit pulling less than 10 lbs ...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

winwin said:


> Haha yeah, I do that when he is hyper, I make him pull that so he'll get tired and go to sleep so he doesn't bother the people here in the office. That's pretty light though, around 5kg or less. I don't have anything else for him to pull that's not too heavy. I work at a construction company as a purchasing head, so in the office, we have a lot of broken spare parts. Lol


Oh yeah I work in the automotive industry ... I know they are light. I just found it amusing. I might have to barrow that idea lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Very clean lookin dog. Nice job.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

APASA said:


> Good looking pup but I think what Angel meant in reference to his rear angulation is more about the way he is built, not so much the way he is standing. He is naturally a little too straight.. Like for example if a dog is easty westy, you can sometimes (depending on the degree of the case) turn the feet so that they look correct, but when you walk the dog two steps and stop, he is gonna be easty westy again, because that's just how he is.. However your dog looks good over all. Be proud of him, and show the heck out of him.


Yes this is what I meant, it is nothing you can work on, for stacking sure you can do lil things to minimize it but for pulling you have to watch dogs who lack angulation that they dont pull or strain muscles and tendons , reason I said If you want to pull with him to get him checked out before you add alot of weight. Structure wise I have seen alot worse , he is nice. Depends what you want him for. Are you trying to show him as a bully? or this just a pet ? or you looking to do more wp kinda stuff?


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

APASA said:


> Good looking pup but I think what Angel meant in reference to his rear angulation is more about the way he is built, not so much the way he is standing. He is naturally a little too straight.. Like for example if a dog is easty westy, you can sometimes (depending on the degree of the case) turn the feet so that they look correct, but when you walk the dog two steps and stop, he is gonna be easty westy again, because that's just how he is.. However your dog looks good over all. Be proud of him, and show the heck out of him.


Oh yes, he does seem to have a somewhat straighter than ideal rear leg, but it's getting better through training, somehow he has the habit to straighten the rear leg but now he's learning to keep them bent because I treat him when he does that, I know it's somewhat structure but partly it's his habit, or I hope it is.

Also, yes I'm gonna get him in show ready condition, he is being coowned by a kennel here that is well known. I hope our deal works out well.



Kingbodie said:


> Nice bully ... Dont see anything wrong wit pulling less than 10 lbs ...


Yes, thanks for pointing that out. 



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Oh yeah I work in the automotive industry ... I know they are light. I just found it amusing. I might have to barrow that idea lol


Sure man, it's junk but still useable. 



mccoypitbulls said:


> Very clean lookin dog. Nice job.


Thanks! 



angelbaby said:


> Yes this is what I meant, it is nothing you can work on, for stacking sure you can do lil things to minimize it but for pulling you have to watch dogs who lack angulation that they dont pull or strain muscles and tendons , reason I said If you want to pull with him to get him checked out before you add alot of weight. Structure wise I have seen alot worse , he is nice. Depends what you want him for. Are you trying to show him as a bully? or this just a pet ? or you looking to do more wp kinda stuff?


I'm planning to show him and the kennel I was talking about is planning to help me with that, they also want to use him for their breeding since according to them he's got the peds they want and the look they want. So I hope it works out, I do hope he gets a show win. I'll be posting when he does. There's a show on 11, but I'll be out of town and we haven't worked out the terms for my pup yet so I can't really leave him with them yet for training. :/


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Well you said good or bad.....

Hes over weight even for.a.pup.. stop trying to get him "Bulky".as genética will decide his mass..

Im not a show person so ill leave structure for those whom follow it.

Breeding shouldn't be.even in the vocabulary until function has proved worth.. in this case, we are talking about a show animal thus if not proved to standard and ability to win there is little to breed upon..

If genetics were what was after I can easily understand this however with the structure in mind... And unknown genetic.dispositions that could affect a future generation.. there would be no reason or point.

If this kennel remotely understands the foundation to build upon with breeding I would assume they would use the knowledge wisely however if they are considering breeding an unproven pup , well that leads me to believe the opposite end of that spectrum unless there is something not being mentioned here..

Then again just looking at the pictures and tid bits of information here, I am pretty sure the puzzle I completed with the pieces available is fairly spot on.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Well you said good or bad.....
> 
> Hes over weight even for.a.pup.. stop trying to get him "Bulky".as genética will decide his mass..
> 
> ...


Yes thanks for pointing those out. With regards to being overweight, he's not even close to being fat. Here's a recent pic, not the most recent, but closest to the night shots.

















With regards to the kennel who visited, they came to watch the dog walk, how he stacked, gave me tips on showing and said his structure looks good and promising, the peds are also very good according to them so they could use him in the projects they are planning, test breed on 1 female first. They told me I need to put more weight on him and do something about his ticklishness.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Does he have allergies or skin problems? What's wrong with the hair on his back end in the top pic? Or is it just the picture? Nustock could possibly help the hair grow back. My male had a scrape on his face and I ordered some but I used blu kote in the mean time and it cleared it up and the hair is already grown in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Does he have allergies or skin problems? What's wrong with the hair on his back end in the top pic? Or is it just the picture? Nustock could possibly help the hair grow back. My male had a scrape on his face and I ordered some but I used blu kote in the mean time and it cleared it up and the hair is already grown in.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He had some hot spots due to the heat, that's part of the reason why i leaned him down during the summer since it was pretty hot here. On his right rear leg, that's either a scrape or another hot spot he kept licking that got a bit bigger than it should, but now all the hot spots are gone, it's just bald spots remaining and it's growing back slowly.  I'm using a local dog soap that does very well with allergies, skin problems and bald spots. That helped the hot spots dry up.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

winwin said:


> He had some hot spots due to the heat, that's part of the reason why i leaned him down during the summer since it was pretty hot here. On his right rear leg, that's either a scrape or another hot spot he kept licking that got a bit bigger than it should, but now all the hot spots are gone, it's just bald spots remaining and it's growing back slowly.  I'm using a local dog soap that does very well with allergies, skin problems and bald spots. That helped the hot spots dry up.


Gotcha. I hear of them but none of my dogs have ever had one. I have heard that Nustock does wonders for them though and there is some spray specifically for hot spots that I heard works really well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Gotcha. I hear of them but none of my dogs have ever had one. I have heard that Nustock does wonders for them though and there is some spray specifically for hot spots that I heard works really well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll check that out, a friend of mine sells nustock. If his skin doesn't get well soon, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if you're gonna have this guy weight pullin, you need to invest in a proper harness. weight distribution should be lower. a single attachment point will lead progressive health issues. the correct load bearing equipment will prevent problems with bones, ligaments, and tendons. eventually his posture will suffer and he will have chronic pain.
if you're gonna do it... do it right.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Gotcha. I hear of them but none of my dogs have ever had one. I have heard that Nustock does wonders for them though and there is some spray specifically for hot spots that I heard works really well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ive had to fight with them all summer with ole gage amd lady in red. The spray works well if you can keep the goofies from still digging at their butts (where gages is). Nustock works great and I have a over the counter spray I use that I got from a local feed store. Hot spots can be caused by stress licking all the way to an infection or allergies. Be very thankful you never had them.if you ever do drop me a line and I'll tell ya what worked for me...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

for a bulldog to be in perfect health, 
you should be able to see 3-5 vertebrae, and
see their rib cage,

anything ovr that is extra weight, 
in the summer where i live the heat and humidity would be to much for a dog that size


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

surfer said:


> for a bulldog to be in perfect health,
> you should be able to see 3-5 vertebrae, and
> see their rib cage,
> 
> ...


My dumb vet who I swear knows nothing on the breed, was telling me my dogs ribs were showing. I said he's an APBT they are suppose to show. But this is also the same vet who doesn't know the difference between ABs and APBTs. Thankfully she isn't my vet, mine was on vacation and I got this idiot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> My dumb vet who I swear knows nothing on the breed, was telling me my dogs ribs were showing. I said he's an APBT they are suppose to show. But this is also the same vet who doesn't know the difference between ABs and APBTs. Thankfully she isn't my vet, mine was on vacation and I got this idiot
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Too much gets put into titles everywhere. Vets are just doctors. They usually have no specific breed knowledge unless they have outside personal experience with a certain breed. (Atleast that has been my experience)


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It just blew my mind that she was telling me that my dogs ribs were showing...he gained 2lbs a week since his first vet visit, so it's not like I'm starving him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> It just blew my mind that she was telling me that my dogs ribs were showing...he gained 2lbs a week since his first vet visit, so it's not like I'm starving him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yeah well , many years back I took an absolutely *ripped* , and I mean ripped and a coupla pound over peaked Boyles/Spike cross bitch in to have a blood pull done for a screen , I had a really good relationship with the vet who owned the clinic , but that day he had a new associate that was straight outa vet school do the pull 'cause he was dealing with an emergency , she tried to tell me that my bitch was " emaciated" , the bitch is standing there with every muscle rippling and popping , 36 lbs of canine perfection that the next weekend took both C of C cups. This one kicked up such a fuss that the Doc finally came in to see what the fuss was about and ended up telling her " shut up and get out you don't know what the HELL you are talking about.".........this same vet had me make him some parting sticks when I walked into the middle of a Chessie and a really big lab going at it in the waiting room one day , I just turned around and walked back out to the truck , put my dog back in the crate and got a stick from the glove box and went back in and grabbed the Chessie by the back of the neck ( the Lab wanted no more by that point) and broke him off , at which point the Chessie of course wanted *me* but couldn't do much with a parting stick held in his mouth , the Doc had me make him some sticks and come in and show his staff how to use them.

It's been my experience that most vets know squat of value about this breed , some are educable to a degree , some aren't.....I won't deal with the ones who aren't.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Good points. i go if i have to..once a year.if u get a good one..u will know because they will ask questions about u and dog..not tell u and try to sell u..country vets are usually good to try.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

been using same vet for over 30yrs now,
he's a friend of the family, my sister-in-law and his wife are good friends.

i live close to 2 military bases, [marines],
which means a high % of bulldogs, go figure,

so my vet is very familiar with the breed, plus he tends to horses, so
he knows what an animal 'in shape' looks like.

old dog: my buddy lost his job over that one time,
he worked in the hospital, so he would do the bloodwork for us.

but he got caught after a couple years, but what we found out was, if the blood wasnt right, 2-3 days rest was all that was needed.

thats why i told jtp, i think sometimes its better to be underworked, than over worked


----------

